# ?????????



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

What the heck has happened to the "S" scale forum?? No body here anymore..


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

flyernut said:


> What the heck has happened to the "S" scale forum?? No body here anymore..


It will pick up as Winter gets here as it always does. Too many other projects in the Summer for the members. "Man" does not live on A/F Trains alone. Larry


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Best thread title ever!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> It will pick up as Winter gets here as it always does. Too many other projects in the Summer for the members. "Man" does not live on A/F Trains alone. Larry


I hear that as I'm busy with my car and car shows, and messing around with my youngest son at the gun range,but man!!!


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Kinda the same here. I'm doing car shows and parades as well as some Veterans functions. I also restore antique radios so this is the time of year to strip and refinish the cabinets. Then there are the flea markets, tractor shows and various festivals etc.. However, the first train meet of the season in this area is next week so maybe things start to pick up.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The train hobby always picks up near Halloween. I see the S gauge posting activity is higher on another forum that is not even S focused.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longle said:


> Kinda the same here. I'm doing car shows and parades as well as some Veterans functions. I also restore antique radios so this is the time of year to strip and refinish the cabinets. Then there are the flea markets, tractor shows and various festivals etc.. However, the first train meet of the season in this area is next week so maybe things start to pick up.


I was down in PA several weeks ago.Got a box of Lionel stuff, with a few flyer items in it..First train show is also next week...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> I was down in PA several weeks ago.*Got a box of Lionel stuff*, with a few flyer items in it..First train show is also next week...:smilie_daumenpos:


Traitor........

OOOooo, Lionel what's you got?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Traitor........
> 
> OOOooo, Lionel what's you got?


Actually, a lot of junk. The stuff is on ebay; 3 FA shells with damage, a whistling tender motor, a motorized FA truck that just hums, and some junk.. Check out my seller name....dokks6t9


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here you go a little free advertising, http://www.ebay.com/sch/dokks6t9/m....h=item35f0fe59c2&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

I don't see a whistle?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Here you go a little free advertising, http://www.ebay.com/sch/dokks6t9/m....h=item35f0fe59c2&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> I don't see a whistle?


The jokes on me,lol!!I sold the whistle 2 days ago. That's what happens when you get old,lol...:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

And, a big thank you Big Ed!!!:appl:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I must admit, I probably spend more time on the Flyer Facebook page than I once spent here. However, I do revisit often and offer assistance and suggestions when I can.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

The train show circuit in my area is Heating up, so I am back to trains, and the forum. 

Here is a question for the experts, I have a Lionel Thomas shell, that I am trying to convert to "S" gauge. I have done some cutting and mounted a 6 wheel chassis in the shell, and want to try to run it with no tender.

This will be forward only, no headlight no smoke just a simple forward running Thomas the Tank engine, pulling two old Frontier passenger cars that will someday get painted and lettered Annie, and Clarabelle.

Now for the fun part, I have added steel wheels to the passenger car, and have rail power into it, but I have no clue how to wire the locomotive?

Has anybody run an american flyer locomotive without any tender and just running two wires to the motor in the loco?

Thank you,
Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

If I was going to create one, and it is a project on my bucket list, I'd probably go for a can motor conversion. But conversion from what is still the primary issue? I assume you do not have the original chassis and if you did, it probably wouldn't help anyway. What chassis are you using? Would an old AF 0-6-0 docksider chassis fit?


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Don,
Hi, glad you responded, this is a 6 wheel chassis/motor that had smoke and light, it also had a 5 digit female plug on it so I am not sure what it was from.
I actually bought it off eBay for a spare, it has no pull more tires, so could have been an old Hudson or Pacific I guess.

I am working on some photos, and will post them soon.
Thank you,
George


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Here are a couple of photos of my work in progress.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Should be easy enough. Just use a 6-wheel chassis from an early type Hudson, Pacific, or a K-4. Actually, anything that has the e-unit in the boiler. That way all you have to do is add 2 wires or pick-ups down to the rails.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to reply but I was replacing a decoder in my N scale engine...our club doesn't have an S scale group - just me. So summer time entails the club involved in a variety of public shows, fairs, and open houses...and I'm also part of the N scale group. My AF takes a back seat until Fall...HEY it is fall. Hooray!!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyernut,
I am not following your response, I wan tot eliminate the tender, and just run the wires from the passenger car trucks directly to the Locomotive if possible.

Thank you,
George


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Flyernut,
> I am not following your response, I wan tot eliminate the tender, and just run the wires from the passenger car trucks directly to the Locomotive if possible.
> 
> Thank you,
> George


You do not want to run the tender, correct?? Any 6 wheel chassis with the reverse unit in the boiler will work, as these chassis only need 2 wires plugged into the jack panel for power. Those wires will come from the rails. If you're going to use a passenger car, any passenger car that's lighted will work for you. Just pop the shell off the passenger car, and solder a wire to the rivet head that's holding the trucks to the chassis. There should be at least one wire soldered there already. Just remember you'll have to insulate the trucks from the chassis to avoid any shorts. I use 22 gauge super-flex wire.If you use a stiffer wire, the cars will not track right in a curve and will de-rail.Make sure the wires are long enough to plug into the jack panel on the loco. By using a RIB chassis, you can have reverse as a bonus. As an after-thought, you can use the boiler if it's easier.. Just kit-bash the boiler into a freight car, or some other arrangement. You could cut the top of the tender off, glue balsa wood to the sides, and maybe fill in the tender with balsa wood, and have a lumber car behind the loco. Lots of possibilities here.


----------

